# lumens question



## bizzy323 (Apr 17, 2005)

when using a HPs or MH how much lumens does the plant get you guys think?


----------



## Goldie (Apr 17, 2005)

Bizzy, do a search on lights - there is an article in here about 3000 words long - tells you everything you need to know.


----------

